# Yanmar YM240 - Value



## georsc1

I have owned a Yanmar YM240 for about 10 years and used it mostly for mowing. I began having issues with high/low shifter popping out of gear when in high. Recently it popped out of gear and the shifter fell and when shifting it obviously was not moving anything in the transmission.

I took it to a shop I am very familiar with hoping it was something simple (broken fork or pin). I was very wrong and the tractor needs a full transmission overhaul. The shop has located all needed parts but gave me an estimate of nearly $3000.

I don' t know a lot about the value of this tractor and was cursious from all of you if it was worth putting the money in the tractor. It runs great with no other issues.

What are your thoughts on the value of the tractor? Would you invest that kind of money in this tractor?


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum georsc1! Have you tried getting a second opinion/cost estimate at another shop? How many hours are on this tractor and aside from the trans problem, what is the overall condition of the tractor? 

SHARTEL has the most experience with Yanmars, I am sure he can give you the best courses of action.


----------



## georsc1

Thanks for the reply -- I have not gotten a second opinion. I have a lot of confidence in this shop. It is local with a lot of good skilled people and very open and honest. It would be hard to get a second opinion because they had to split the tractor and they have dismanteld the transmission.

I would rate the overall condition of the tractor (minus the transmission) as very good. I'm not sure how many hours it has, the meter is a 3 digit meter. I have put nearly 1000 hours on it myself. I bought the tractor from a Great Uncle and he probably put about 40 hours on it a year. My guess would be about 1200 hours. All in all it's in pretty good shape.

I am leaning towards fixing it -- the checking I have done says I would find it hard to replace it for the repair cost but wanted the opinion of people who know more about them and their value than me.


----------



## Live Oak

Since the tractor is already apart and the few 240's I have seen for sale ranged in price from $3500 to $5400; I think you will come out OK on the value of your tractor vs. the cost of repair. 

In the end you will have a tractor you KNOW is in good shape and likely will last as long as you own it. In addition, if you are happy and satisfied with the performance of this tractor and familiar with its characteristics of operation........why change a combination that has worked well for you?


----------



## SHARTEL

Hi Georsc1,

Shoot....I had a real long winded response but TF Admin stole my steam !

Yeah, fix it. They are a very good, reliable tractor and it will give you another 30 years...and require nothing more than maintenance.

Even though the economy has 'Tanked', your tractor will always be worth $3K in fair condition.

SHARTEL


----------



## georsc1

I appreciate the feedback from both TM and SHARTEL. You said exactly what I was thinking. Just looking for some confirmation and a little ammunition to convince the wife.

Thanks again!!


----------

